# AE-1 Shutter problem



## Grumps (Feb 28, 2016)

Hi
I have an old AE-1 that appears to mostly work. The problem is that the shutter speed control does not change the shutter timing. When set to B, 2s, 1s etc it is easily noticeable that the setting dial is making no difference. In fact, if you open the back and release the shutter, the curtains don't even appear to open.
Anyone know if this is a common problem and easy to fix oneself?
Ta.


----------



## table1349 (Feb 28, 2016)

Probably not a home fix unless you are real good with small tools and precision work.  This Article will not tell you about the problem but does have a good list of repair facilities.

 You might also write to: Camera Repair, Film Camera Repair, Camera Repair 35mm, Camera Repair 35mm Classic, Camera Repair 35mm SLR, Camera, Repair, Restoration, Film, Maintance, Service, Canon, Nikon, Minolta, Olympus, Pentax, Konica, Ricoh, Sears, Yashica  or  35mm Camera Repair | Authorized Service Center | Precision Camera  or finally Camera Repair: Nikon Canon Minolta Olympus Pentax Bronica Hasselblad Mamiya & more N6006 FM2 F3 N80 N90 N8008 N4004 F100 Nikkormat.


----------



## davidharmier60 (Oct 18, 2017)

My well used AE-1 is sometimes slow to take a shot. IE it's cocked but pushing the button doesn't always fire it. 

Any thoughts?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## TCampbell (Oct 20, 2017)

davidharmier60 said:


> My well used AE-1 is sometimes slow to take a shot. IE it's cocked but pushing the button doesn't always fire it.
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk



It probably needs to be lubricated — which is a tricky thing to do.  

There’s a YouTube channel called “Fix Old Cameras” and I seem to recall they have a video on how to deal with it.  The telltale sign is that you hear a shutter squeak.  It requires some partial disassembly of the body and a “clock oiler” it’s a long needle that you can bend to sneak it through a tiny opening and into the right spot). 

I did that with my own AE-1 and it took care of the problem.


----------



## davidharmier60 (Oct 20, 2017)

The one my Dad owned has WAY less shutter activations. I just need to put the winder cover off mine onto that one. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------

